# When was the Surefire 6V Universal Weaponlight first released?



## Jpax (Mar 31, 2020)

Does anyone know when the Surefire 6 volt universal weaponlights were first released? I'm talking about the 600 series lights such as the 660.


----------



## lightfooted (Mar 31, 2020)

I think it was in the late nineties...1998 or '99. I'm not real sure though.


----------



## Jpax (Apr 1, 2020)

Definitely much earlier than that, I've read 1988 but looking for solid evidence.


----------

